# 2 saved spoilt girls



## angelpaws (Sep 3, 2007)

I have saved 2 maltx's from the pound Lady and Tammy Lady now lives with my sister as i moved interstae and couldn't take her and I now have Tammy I will post pic's of them both soon


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations and bless you for saving them! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can't wait to see their pics!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd love to see pics too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

